# Ohú, qué caló!



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Andalus for "phew, what a scorcher".

38ºC here and rising.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think the temperature here has gone below 35C for weeks Five minutes ago the poolside thermometer read 40C.
Darkened rooms and midnight swims help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Andalus for "phew, what a scorcher".
> 
> 38ºC here and rising.
> 
> kafe pa 3 "OhÃº que CalÃ³" Remix. Videoclip Oficial - YouTube


I counter that with...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I was watching bits of the afternoon news whilst at the gym yesterday, and there was a report that the temperature in San Sebastian was going to reach 40C this week - I bet that's a pretty unusual occurrence!

It also said that this had been the coolest summer for 30 years in Sevilla. Here, I don't think this summer has been as cool as last year, but certainly not as hot as some we've had. On one day the temperature got to 41C but most days have been around 32/33.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I was watching bits of the afternoon news whilst at the gym yesterday, and there was a report that the temperature in San Sebastian was going to reach 40C this week - I bet that's a pretty unusual occurrence!
> 
> It also said that this had been the coolest summer for 30 years in Sevilla. Here, I don't think this summer has been as cool as last year, but certainly not as hot as some we've had. On one day the temperature got to 41C but most days have been around 32/33.


It's definitely been cooler than average here in Cadiz too (until now that is), around 28-30ºC - perfect! We've had a cooling moist breeze off the Atlantic (el Poniente) for most of July and August, as opposed to the hot dry wind from the Sahara (el Levante).

I gather it's a little chilly in England at the moment?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> It's definitely been cooler than average here in Cadiz too (until now that is), around 28-30ºC - perfect! We've had a cooling moist breeze off the Atlantic (el Poniente) for most of July and August, as opposed to the hot dry wind from the Sahara (el Levante).
> 
> I gather it's a little chilly in England at the moment?


We also have a "moist breeze" off the Atlantic here in the south west (of England) but it is a rather nice 20C at the moment. 

It has been a very good summer on balance.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I gather it's a little chilly in England at the moment?


I wouldn't know (when I was last there, in June, the weather was actually quite decent, even in Manchester) but I have seen TV and newspaper reports of ground frost being expected in some areas this week. I know in the year we left the UK, 2006, we had to put our central heating on in August, so nothing new there.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Mid twenties here on the Meridian Isle, with the trade winds from the north, although last week it was up to 33ºc.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Just a tad, and wet.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Toasty here in Almeria....... but I didn't come here to shiver

Actually, we do shiver here sometimes in the winter (I've even got a video of snow falling...... it ain't a lot to be honest but snow it is!) but we'll gloss over that bit eh.

What is it they say? Horses sweat, men perspire & women glow......... well it's just gone 07:10 in the evening & I'm perspiring buckets and our lass is glowing like a good'un



Doggy


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

currently 34°. time 2005


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

26º and sunny this morning in Cantabria. Too much for me!

It's now 23º and threatening rain. Phew!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

19c and has finally stopped raining here 

Jo xxx


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Temperatures in Andalucia should go down from Thursday onwards:-

Las temperaturas bajar?n en M?laga a partir del jueves . SUR.es

Should we start a sweepstake on who will be the first person to post about how cold it's got where they live?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Temperatures in Andalucia should go down from Thursday onwards:-
> 
> Las temperaturas bajar?n en M?laga a partir del jueves . SUR.es
> 
> Should we start a sweepstake on who will be the first person to post about how cold it's got where they live?


Our forecast shows low to mid 30s steadily increasing up to 38 Friday of next week.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

It's quite pleasant around here. 37° today, hotter on the terrace. 
Nearly shorts weather.


----------

